# vzw sgs3 bootloop - cant break it - need help



## HAZMAT 780 (Jun 18, 2011)

hey all, my girlfriends sgs3 is in a bootloop... i cant get into recovery or fastboot... i pull the battery... put it back in,,, hold the buttons.. just keeps looping. could use some help here. it was running dHacker's CM10...


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

If you can't get into recovery I would just Odin back to stock.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HAZMAT 780 (Jun 18, 2011)

yeah... i just did that... but its staying in the boot animation for an extraordinarily long time.... is this typical?


----------



## jasonxlee01 (Nov 26, 2011)

HAZMAT 780 said:


> yeah... i just did that... but its staying in the boot animation for an extraordinarily long time.... is this typical?


You'd have to boot into the stock recovery and do a factory reset.


----------



## HAZMAT 780 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmm... Would you be so kind as to direct me in that endeavor? I don't know her sgs3 very well lol


----------



## Bleeds (Jul 6, 2011)

I think you have to hold the VolumeUp (or down cant remember) + Hardware Key/button + Power Button (when powering up) to enter stock recovery. Then just wipe and reset. If you enter download mode, just choose the opposite volume direction and do it again. (up or down)
Make sense?
Bleeds


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

HAZMAT 780 said:


> Hmm... Would you be so kind as to direct me in that endeavor? I don't know her sgs3 very well lol


Volume up/home/power

I had a similar issue. It should boot right up after the data wipe/ factory reset

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## HAZMAT 780 (Jun 18, 2011)

Worked like a charm. Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidlover (Jun 1, 2012)

And if it doesn't do the trick?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

droidlover said:


> And if it doesn't do the trick?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If you can boot to download mode (home/volume down/power) then you should be able to Odin back to stock with the factory images found in the forums. Once you Odin back to complete stock boot into recovery (home/volume up/power) and factory reset/data wipe and all should be good. You should boot up (may take a little bit so be patient) just fine. If not, let us know what's going on and we'll do our best to help you out

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

